# Supurb Bo20 Eigenaufbau



## Molim (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
habe mir vorgenommen, ein Supurb Bo20 aufzubauen. Auch wenn ich's vielleicht nicht so gut hinbekomme wie es aus der Firma kommt, hab ich einfach Spaß am Basteln. Außerdem möchte ich gern die 8-Kilo-Marke knacken, damit das Ding für den Endbenutzer auch gut beherrschbar ist.
Anbei mal ein Bild der Rohteile. Werde in den nächsten Tagen den Aufbau dokumentieren.


----------



## giant_r (4. Juni 2017)

wenn du dann nur die gabel noch richtig rum drehst, sollte es schon klappen..
die 8kg sollten relativ leicht zu knacken sein mit der ausgangsbasis.
aboniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Da ist doch noch gar nichts eingebaut, sondern alles erstmal nur zusammengesteckt. Die Gabel muss doch auch noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Hab mich jetzt mal an die Laufräder gemacht und sie mit Little Joes und Ashima Windcutters bestückt.


----------



## giant_r (4. Juni 2017)

hast du die laufraeder selbst gebaut, oder fertig gekauft?
kannst du uns sagen, was sie wiegen?


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Laufräder habe ich fertig gekauft, weil ich vom Einspeichen leider keine Ahnung habe. Das Vorderrad wiegt 756g, das Hinterrad 970g.


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Hinten habe ich noch eine SLX 10-fach Kassette montiert.


----------



## jmi (4. Juni 2017)

Hast Du zufällig die Original-Riser-Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit über? Finde die sehr schön und würde gerne ein Rad damit aufrüsten (um eine etwas höhere Sitzposition zu erhalten). Danke für Antwort! (Und ja, Supurb hab ich schon danach gefragt, aber die rücken leider keinen raus.)


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Nein, die habe ich leider nicht. Habe auch keine originale Einheit bekommen und verwende nun einen normalen Vorbau und einen WCS-Lenker.


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

So, jetzt Lagerschalen eingepresst und nochmal ein Foto nur vom Rahmen gemacht. Dann kann's ja jetzt langsam losgehen.


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Gabelschaft und Sattelstütze gekürzt. Langsam nimmt das Ganze Form an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Lenker, Innenlager und SLX-Bremsen drangebastelt.


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe, dass der Lenker nicht zu breit ist. Er ist schon gut gekürzt, aber so ein richtiges Gefühl für die Länge habe ich nicht.
Ist auch schon 'ne Weile her, dass ich mal 4 war.


----------



## giant_r (4. Juni 2017)

wie breit ist er denn noch, mein kurzer fährt 53cm bei 110cm groesse.


----------



## Molim (5. Juni 2017)

Kurbel ist dran, Laufräder drin und Bremsen sind entlüftet und eingestellt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Schaltung.




.


----------



## Molim (5. Juni 2017)

Lenkerbreite ist 51 cm - Körpergröße ist ungefähr die gleiche.


----------



## giant_r (5. Juni 2017)

bei den slx bremsen bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob du sie nah genug an den lenker bringst, und sie noch bremsen. das war bei mir bei 2 modellen anderer hersteller leider ein problem in verbindung mit den kurzen haenden meines wonneproppens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (5. Juni 2017)

Also ein paar Trockenbremstests wurden schon erfolgreich absolviert. Wie es während der Fahrt ausschaut, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Viel mehr Sorgen macht mir die Höhe des Tretlagers. Damit der junge Mann gut treten kann, müsste der Sattel noch weiter nach oben (da er sonst die Beine zu sehr anwinkeln muss, wenn die Pedale hochkommen), doch dann kommt er im Stand nicht mehr mit den Füßen auf den Boden.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tipps, was ich besser machen kann?


----------



## track94 (6. Juni 2017)

Kinderrad halt ...wenn es dann passt musste schon wieder nach was neuen ausschau halten


----------



## reijada (6. Juni 2017)

Wird ein schönes Rad.
Lenkerbreite 51cm sollte gut passen.
Marie fährt 56 cm auf dem 24er. 
Beim Focus wird es wohl 58, muss noch gekürzt werden. 
Lieber bisschen zu breit als zu schmal.
Der Abstand Kurbel Sattel ist bei Kinderrädern immer kritisch. 
Du musst so hoch, dass der Kurze die Füße nur mit dem Spitzen aufstellen kann.
Und die Sattelstütze nachstellen wenn er 2mm gewachsen ist


----------



## Molim (10. Juni 2017)

So, nachdem ich mittendrin dachte, das Fahrrad macht kurz vor Schluss den BER, ist es nun endlich fertig. Erste Testfahrten haben auch schon stattgefunden - jetzt geht's ans Optimieren.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juni 2017)

nett, was wiegt die Kiste jetzt?


----------



## joglo (14. Juni 2017)

schönes Bike, ich persönlich finde aber das die Decals der Felgen im Allg. eh stören, sich hier aber mit dem Farbschema des Bikes im Besonderen beißen, sollte bei Alexrims doch einfach zu entfernen sein, oder?
Kannst ja auch wenns sein muss dafür was neongelbes draufkleben...


----------



## Molim (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
danke für den Tipp mit den Felgen. Da wollte ich als nächstes ran.

Das Fahrrad wiegt jetzt insgesamt 8,064 kg - Ziel knapp verpasst.


----------



## myusername (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo Molim,

vielleicht kannst du noch ein paar Gramm einsparen, wenn du die Leitung der HR-Bremse etwas kürzt, die schaut vorn ziemlich lang aus.
Die Leitung der HR-Bremse würde ich an der Sitzstrebe nach innen legen, dann wird die Leitung nicht verletzt, wenn das Radl mal umfallen sollte.
Was haben die Kurbeln denn für eine Länge?


----------



## chris4711 (16. Juni 2017)

Aufkleber wurden schon genannt, würde nicht ein kurzes Schaltwerk funktionieren?
Aber nur knapp ü. 8 kg mit Scheibe sind eigentlich schon 'schwer' in Ordnung 
Das mit der integrierten Sattelstützklemmung find ich grad' mal richtig Klasse.


----------



## Molim (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Bremsleitung habe ich verlegt, Aufkleber sind aber immer noch dran.
Bremsleitung vorn will ich noch kürzen, hab aber gerade die beiden kleinen Teile dafür nicht da.
Kurbelarmlänge ist 127 mm.
Kurzes Schaltwerk habe ich auch schon überlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
bei mir hat sich nach fast einem Jahr Benutzung ein neues Problem ergeben: Die Kette springt inzwischen sehr oft von der Kurbel. 
Ich habe mir auch schon eine Kettenführung gekauft (dieses Modell), aber die schafft nur wenig Abhilfe. 

Der erste Gedanke wäre natürlich, dass das Kettenblatt einfach nicht mit der Schaltung und der 10-fach Kette klarkommt, aber dann verstehe ich nicht so richtig, wieso es 1 Jahr lang funktioniert hat.

Habt ihr igendwelche Tipps für mich?
Danke


----------



## KIV (30. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht hat sich die Kette schon gelängt..? Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das unsere leichten KMC Ketten sehr starkes seitliches Spiel entwickeln. Das kann vllt auch stören.
Und schau mal, ob das Schaltwerk ordentlich spannt. Bei uns war es schon mal so verdreckt, dass es nur sehr langsam Spannung aufgebaut hat. Test am besten ohne Kette, dann merkste die Reibung sofort.


----------



## Molim (30. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Tipps. Da mach ich mich morgen ran. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr?!?


----------

